# Australian Scorpion Species Pictures. (Pic heavy)



## BigDaddyO (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi all,

Thought I might post some of the Australian Scorpion species I keep. A couple of them are pretty uncommon and I'd love to see what you guys think.

Cercophonius Kershawi


Cercophonius Squama


Isometroides Angusticaudus 


Isometrus sp. (Orange Tree Scorpion)


Urodacus Armatus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 13, 2012)

Liocheles sp. "Red Liocheles"



Lychas Buchari (Typical colour form)



Lychas Buchari ( Atypical colour form)



Lychas sp. (undescribed)



Lychas sp. "Orange"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 13, 2012)

Liocheles Karchii (Adult Female)



Lychas Marmoreous subspecies with babies



Lychas Spinatus Pallidus



Urodacus Elongatus (Adult Female)



Urodacus Manicatus (Alpine Form)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ecooper (Jun 13, 2012)

Very interesting! Thanks for this thread. The undescribed Lychas is particularly cool!


----------



## famish (Jun 13, 2012)

Great looking specimens!


----------



## Kaos (Jun 13, 2012)

Really nice


----------



## SmileWiper (Jun 14, 2012)

Lychas Buchari was my fav... thanks for sharing


----------



## AzJohn (Jun 14, 2012)

Great pictures 
thanks


----------



## 2nscorpx (Jun 14, 2012)

Australian Lychas and Isometrus spp. are beautiful. That Isometrus sp. "Orange-tree" looks like Uroplectes otjimbinguensis, just a thought.


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks all  Also for reference the "Orange tree scorpion" doesn't live on orange trees. It's just an arboreal species and orange 
Rare as well. Research suggest less than 1000 in the wild and less than 40 in captivity.

I've got some Isometrus Maculatus and Isometrus melanodactylus coming on monday. Will add some pics of them as well.


----------



## Beardo (Jun 15, 2012)

Very cool! You don't see Aussie scorps posted very often. Those Lychas are awesome!


----------



## RobynTRR (Jun 15, 2012)

Love scorpions, very cool.


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Jun 15, 2012)

What a treat....thanks for posting these pics from down under!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Jun 15, 2012)

Compliments! Very impressive breeding!

You have a private message.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 15, 2012)

love the Liocheles karchii, that would have cost a fair bit!


----------



## EbonyKatana1664 (Jun 19, 2012)

Coolio, you have quite the collection.


----------



## voldemort (Jun 21, 2012)

the Lychas are pretty amazing, nice colorations and shapes


----------



## TGirl828 (Jun 25, 2012)

2 words...simply extraordinary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyO (Jul 7, 2012)

Cercophonius Kershawi



Isometrus Melanodactylus



Isometrus maculatus



Urodacus Elongatus (male under UV)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Olsin (Jul 7, 2012)

Some great looking scorps you have down under. I especially like that Isometrus Melanodactylus..what a colour combination! .. Just a shame your country's export laws prohibit any kind of distribution to all us non Australians. Still, i guess that goes both ways eh. There's probably a lot of non endemic species you guys would like to get your hands on.


----------



## Bazaar tooheys (Jul 8, 2016)

Big daddy, are they all Australian species? I was told I have west Australian scorpion, help Id please?


----------



## Ms Defy (Jun 2, 2020)

BigDaddyO said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought I might post some of the Australian Scorpion species I keep. A couple of them are pretty uncommon and I'd love to see what you guys think.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms Defy (Jun 2, 2020)

Mate, I know this is an extremely old post but I'm a fellow Aussie and scorpion collector.
Where o where can I get my hands on the beautiful Isometroides Angusticaudus and Isometrus Sp?


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Jun 3, 2020)

I'm in australia too and I have seen scorpions for sale on sites like gumtree. Not sure about importing them to other states in australia though. That particular species might be harder to find though, unless you live in the area they come from.


----------



## Ms Defy (Jun 3, 2020)

Dr SkyTower said:


> I'm in australia too and I have seen scorpions for sale on sites like gumtree. Not sure about importing them to other states in australia though. That particular species might be harder to find though, unless you live in the area they come from.


Hi, thank you for your response. Gumtree sellers all sell.the normal mainstream scorpions. I'm looking for the not so common ones. 

Thanks again


----------



## Dr SkyTower (Jun 3, 2020)

yeah I don't think I recall seeing "spider-hunting scorpions" for sale on any website in australia unfortunately. You'd have to go scorpion-hunting and lift a few rocks and check out those trapdoor spider burrows!


----------



## Ms Defy (Jun 3, 2020)

Dr SkyTower said:


> yeah I don't think I recall seeing "spider-hunting scorpions" for sale on any website in australia unfortunately. You'd have to go scorpion-hunting and lift a few rocks and check out those trapdoor spider burrows!


Ultimate goals, I'd love that.


----------



## Arthroverts (Jun 5, 2020)

Lot of amazing species in this thread! Glad it was resurrected...

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

